# Salary Calculation



## ss9696

I would like to ask you for my salary calculation the detail is as below;

I got offered job in Dubai with monthly basic salary 18,000 AED. So my idea was every month the company will pay me at the same amount 18,000 AED but yesterday my pay slip of first month salary came out, I just got only 16,360 AED and they said because of this month there were only 20 working day. Is this the correct way to calculate my monthly salary? If not what should I do?

Thank you in advance for any advises.


----------



## rsinner

ss9696 said:


> I would like to ask you for my salary calculation the detail is as below;
> 
> I got offered job in Dubai with monthly basic salary 18,000 AED. So my idea was every month the company will pay me at the same amount 18,000 AED but yesterday my pay slip of first month salary came out, I just got only 16,360 AED and they said because of this month there were only 20 working day. Is this the correct way to calculate my monthly salary? If not what should I do?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advises.


What does your contract say? Is this a daily rate or do you have a monthly salary? If its a monthly salary, the company is acting illegally.


----------



## ss9696

In my contract agreement clearly mentioned that:
The employee will be entitled by way of remuneration to: Monthly basic salary of 18,000 AED.
And in the contract also said; The employee will be entitled to Public holidays as announced by the Authorities for the private sector with full pay.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

ss9696 said:


> In my contract agreement clearly mentioned that:
> The employee will be entitled by way of remuneration to: Monthly basic salary of 18,000 AED.
> And in the contract also said; The employee will be entitled to Public holidays as announced by the Authorities for the private sector with full pay.


How about travel and accommodation allowances? 

Did you start this month and therefore not work a full calendar month?


----------



## TallyHo

It sounds like you started not on the 1st day of the month but several days later, so the salary was pro-rated from the first day you started working.

I'm guessing your first day at work was actually Sunday 4 May, so you were paid for the period from 4 May through 31 May. 

If you divide 18,000 by 31 days, that's 580 AED per day. Since you did not work from 1 - 3 May, 1740 AED ( 3 x 580) was deducted from your "monthly" salary, giving you 16,360 AED.

So it makes sense. Nothing wrong happened. Your contract probably stipulated that the first working day was 4 May. 

From now on you will get paid the full 18,000 AED/month.

When I first started working in Dubai I started mid-way through the month and my first month's salary was only half the normal salary and they had calculated the payment not by two weeks out of the four, but on the number of days from the first day of work till the end of the month. 



ss9696 said:


> I would like to ask you for my salary calculation the detail is as below;
> 
> I got offered job in Dubai with monthly basic salary 18,000 AED. So my idea was every month the company will pay me at the same amount 18,000 AED but yesterday my pay slip of first month salary came out, I just got only 16,360 AED and they said because of this month there were only 20 working day. Is this the correct way to calculate my monthly salary? If not what should I do?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advises.


----------



## ss9696

Yes, I started to work on 4th May, but actually 2nd and 3rd May were weekend. Anyway I will do nothing first just wait and see next month. I will update again next month.

Thank you very much for your kind answers.


----------



## vantage

if it's a salary, whether or not the first days of the month are a weekend, you started work on the 4th, not the 1st.

Sounds like they are right, and you will get 18,000 next month (hopefully!)


----------



## BedouGirl

ss9696 said:


> Yes, I started to work on 4th May, but actually 2nd and 3rd May were weekend. Anyway I will do nothing first just wait and see next month. I will update again next month. Thank you very much for your kind answers.


Tallyho's calculation is spot on. If you aren't comfortable, go to your HR department and ask them to explain how the salary was calculated. You will be fine next month.


----------



## chestnut

Jonjovic: I've seen that link in 4 posts now... Do you have shares in that site (which requires registration)? Or maybe some other link?

Just looked at your profile, jonjovic: 16 identical posts today all linking to that site. Impressive.


----------



## lhen0326

*Annual Salary*

i just want to ask about my annual leave 

I joined to my company last sept 9, 2018 then i go vacation from may 22, 2019 to june 7 2019. but i didnt get my annual leave. then now i go for vacation again aug 10 2019 until sept 1 2019. I just want to know how much i will get for my annual leave cause may company give to me only 560.00

Please i will get q quick respond


----------



## medavidjamess

Why there is no standardization with regards to the monthly salary in UAE


----------



## XDoodlebugger

lhen0326 said:


> i just want to ask about my annual leave
> 
> I joined to my company last sept 9, 2018 then i go vacation from may 22, 2019 to june 7 2019. but i didnt get my annual leave. then now i go for vacation again aug 10 2019 until sept 1 2019. I just want to know how much i will get for my annual leave cause may company give to me only 560.00
> 
> Please i will get q quick respond


Depends on your contract but you have not completed a year yet so like with many of our people at my work you would not be entitled to paid leave yet.


----------

